# Rocky Fork or Paint Creek?



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

My partner wants to go Crappie fishing at Rocky Fork Monday. Neither one of us has ever fished there. We've never fished Paint Creek either. I'm leaning toward Paint Creek. What do you guys think? If you had your choice which lake would you fish right now?


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've done best at Paint


----------

